
Show HN: LocalGoogle – A simple search engine for offline websites - kodejuice
https://github.com/kodejuice/localgoogle
======
kodejuice
I should have chosen a better name, it didnt hit me at first :/

If you're new to the Offline-websites thing, then you should check out
HTTrack, a software that allows you to download a World Wide Web site from the
Internet to a local directory, building recursively all directories, getting
HTML, images, and other files from the server to your computer.

~~~
app4soft
> I should have chosen a better name, it didnt hit me at first :/

What about "LocalDuckDuckGo" or "LocalStartPage"?

Also, what about "localoogle"[0] (name registered[1] now, coming soon)

[0]
[http://github.com/Symbian9/localoogle](http://github.com/Symbian9/localoogle)

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/QTSmKae.png](http://i.imgur.com/QTSmKae.png)

------
app4soft
Local Google is registered[1] ...

[1] [https://local.google.com/](https://local.google.com/)

